

OpenBSD project in danger of shutting down due to shrinking funding - tachion
http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-misc&m=138972987203440&w=2

======
RedneckBob
"The OpenBSD project uses a lot of electricity for running the development and
build machines. A number of logistical reasons prevents us from moving the
machines to another location which might offer space/power for free, so let's
not allow the conversation to go that way."

Well then, good luck with the money raise.

------
na85
That's a sad situation.

Theo's a real fucking asshole who deserves to get his teeth knocked in, but
OpenBSD is a great project (and Canadian too!).

If I wasn't so broke I'd consider sending them a big fat cheque.

~~~
theorique
_Theo 's a real fucking asshole who deserves to get his teeth knocked in_

wait, what?

~~~
dredmorbius
He's less than diplomatic. Precisely the kind of guy you want running a no-
compromises high-security operating system project, in my book.

There's plenty of evidence on mailing lists. Take a look after you drop few
bucks on their donations link.

~~~
theorique
Ah, thanks. Seems to go with the territory (other key data point: Linus)

------
fidotron
Not sure if it says more about OpenBSD or the HN community that this
disappeared to obscurity fairly quickly. Theo's not doing the cause any
favours in that thread.

Maybe some BSD consolidation wouldn't be such a bad thing after all these
years

------
Daishiman
I wonder to what degree this project's loss of popularity is due to its BDFL's
abrasive and unfriendly personality. Of course other things like the
increasing "good-enoughness" of Linux for similar tasks is important, but I
can't help thinking that if they dedicated a bit more to promoting their
project at least a few more people would consider running it.

